

Counterfeiting and the 3D Printing Revolution - panarky
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/illegal-immoral-and-here-to-stay-counterfeiting-and-the-3d-printing-revolution/

======
touristtam
I wished the author would have compared 3D printing to the printing press. see
the article from wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printing_Press#Printing_revolu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printing_Press#Printing_revolution)

